# Euchomenella sp.



## Morpheus uk (Jun 13, 2007)

Some pics of my sub adult female _Euchomenella sp._












looks like shes eating a bit of bacon on this one :lol: 






and heres her in general, shes sub adult now


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice mantis


----------



## Asa (Jun 13, 2007)

The long body is so cool!


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 13, 2007)

Weird mantis. I've never seen one of these before. What part of the world are they native to?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 13, 2007)

Umm think its thailand? not sure though


----------



## Asa (Jun 13, 2007)

Think it's Thailand...


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 13, 2007)

oh Morpheus your euchomenella loves bacon  

ths species can be found in south east asia i.e. Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia, etc, well there are so many mantis species from this particular region! Here is one that i kept 2 yrs ago. It is an adult femle E. Macrop.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness that's a skinny mantis!!!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 25, 2007)

More photo`s!


----------



## RodG (Jun 25, 2007)

Great photos!!! So many mantid species, so little time


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

It is hard to 'catch em' all'.f


----------



## RodG (Jun 25, 2007)

But Asa we must try :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Jun 25, 2007)

Ahh the first mantid that I reared! My dad caught one for me. There's lots of 'em in Singapore.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 7, 2007)

Heres one in all her adultness, if only she could look at the camera!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 15, 2007)

Dont al reply at once! :roll:

my females finished laying her second today :thumbs:

Took some more photos today and some of the male






I reckon the wings on the male are amazing






Now a couple of the female


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 8, 2007)

Geez thx for all the comments &lt;_&lt; 

I swear the tree stump chair at the back of the garden has somesort of magical photographical properties or something, they always look good on there, anyway heres one of the babies, of which all are feeding well






"Damn cat hair!"






"Yo, wazup?"






I love the way there antennae seem to big for thier head, makes them look grumpy lol


----------

